# Sony announces new CMOS Image Sensors with Global Shutter



## xps (May 21, 2015)

Fond at sonyalpharumors.com:

Sony announces new CMOS Image Sensors with Global Shutter (for industrial applications)

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/sony-announces-new-cmos-image-sensors-with-global-shutter-for-industrial-applications/


----------



## RLPhoto (May 21, 2015)

This is the future for cameras, no rolling shutters and insane sync speeds.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 21, 2015)

Well, that tears it. Canon *must* respond!!


----------



## bdunbar79 (May 21, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Well, that tears it. Canon *must* respond!!



It's too late. I'm already jumping to Sony because of this. And since I'm jumping to Sony that must mean so is everyone else, so that's it for Canon.


----------



## tbadowski (May 21, 2015)

I don't know why anyone would jump ship to Sony over this- this is for "Industrial applications"- like product inspection imaging, etc. doesn't say anything about availability on a consumer camera.

Also, it's a 5 megapixel sensor (or 3.5 for the other version) this makes sense, because they have to put additional circuitry on each pixel to 'freeze' the image.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 21, 2015)

Who cares, it's more innovative awesomeness from Sony. If Canon doesn't respond, they'll lose the few customers they have left.


----------



## unfocused (May 21, 2015)

Careful with your comments. Forum readers are notorious around here for failing to grasp sarcasm.

BTW, I thought this comment was pretty good (found on the Sony rumors site):



> Long story short... unless you're shooting a bullet train at max speed... zoomed in, I think you'll be ok


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 21, 2015)

You wound me, sir. I don't have a sarcastic bone in my body.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 21, 2015)

I'm more interested in Fuji medium format rumor :


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 22, 2015)

Sony is pushing Sensors to many more markets than just dedicated cameras, in fact, the Camera sensors are a small part of their market. They are really investing heavily in R&D since they see this as a market they can almost totally dominate. That means they will be able to dictate prices as well. There are so many potential uses for sensors that we have only begun to see some of the applications. 

Certainly, homes will have face recognition to welcome you or your guests and tip you off if its a stranger at your door. They are already pushing for this in cars, your car will recognize you and unlock the ignition, maybe even the doors.


----------



## Aglet (May 22, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Certainly, homes will have face recognition to welcome you or your guests and tip you off if its a stranger at your door. They are already pushing for this in cars, your car will recognize you and unlock the ignition, maybe even the doors.



make-overs?..
printed portraits?

that'll never fly as secure unless combined with some other annoying bio-metric that some group will then want to harvest and sell the data for.

I like keys.
I hate keys.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 22, 2015)

Aglet said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Certainly, homes will have face recognition to welcome you or your guests and tip you off if its a stranger at your door. They are already pushing for this in cars, your car will recognize you and unlock the ignition, maybe even the doors.
> ...



Certainly not with current face recognition tech, but it goes deeper than just consumer stuff, still, I wouldn't trust it, virtually anything can be hacked. So, it will have to be a part of a multi level tech to work itoday. That Sony is seriously working toward this sort of thing is the point. They intend to make it work, and to dominate.


----------



## siegsAR (May 22, 2015)

Good.

They'll develop it then open the tech to Canon and Nikon for profit. ;D


----------



## Sunnystate (May 22, 2015)

Maybe this is what Canon was planning to do all along, dedicate all resources to design ridiculous video cameras and lenses, and left all the heavy lifting of developing sensors to Sony. At the right time they just will start using ready product of the highest quality by Sony, it already started in some point and shoot... How is that from the profit point of view, so far they saved money for last 10 years of sensors R&D? Not bad at all.


----------



## Leejo (May 22, 2015)

Come on - 163 or 213 fps - what is there not to like 
- with 8 bit ADC 

Just need to scale to 24MP APS-C/50MP FF and we can have super-Super-HD Video 

Now where is the CFAST II Spek for the Terbayte Cards I will Need :-*


----------



## bgran8 (May 22, 2015)

Canon just needs to fix their noise issue in low light situations. There is no denying that Sony's sensor's are superior, which is frustrating for me personally. I prefer Canon for everything except for their sensors. Canon's lenses are superior and the company seems more stable, but being able to lift the shadows with virtually no penalty in a landscape picture where it is not reasonable to combine multiple exposures is just awesome.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (May 22, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> You wound me, sir. I don't have a sarcastic bone in my body.



really when did you become boneless?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 23, 2015)

beforeEos Camaras said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > You wound me, sir. I don't have a sarcastic bone in my body.
> ...



Lol. Allow me to repeat what I said, with proper emphasis. 

I don't have *a* sarcastic bone in my body.


----------



## fragilesi (Jun 18, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> beforeEos Camaras said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Odd, even my Sony sarcasm detector just ran out of dynamic range!


----------

